# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  pH shock???

## Debbbear

Hi folks,
Here is an article written by Mike Jacobs that makes all that ph mess make sense! Hope you all enjoy it.. :Smile: 
http://www.mtfb.com/MTFBJUNE/MTFB2%2...bsarticle2.htm

----------

